# Palm m505



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a Palm m505. Does anyone have any experience with how durable it is. My plan is to carry it from class to class every day in a pocket for 180 days, and use it as my planning/scheduling agent. I don't want to take the chance through school, since it was originally 500$ if anyone thinks it won't make it. currently I have a screen cover that slides in to the left stylus spot that protects the screen and buttons from damage.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
J.S.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't have one.
But, from experience with having exspensive digital things in my pocket, get a cover.


----------



## MattHazinski (Sep 3, 2005)

I have an m500, which is the same thing, but without color. I think it's very durable, but you might need to keep charging your battery often. Just in case, you should get a hard case designed for that model and a clear screen protector. (You should be able to get those at PalmOne.com.)


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks to you both,

I have many screen protectors, and a charging cradle, which I put it on every night. I think I have a hard case somewhere.


----------

